# Displaying other alphabets on console



## talin (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello.

I have been trying all the screenmaps and fonts in sysinstall in order to be able to produce letters such as Ã¦, Ã¸, Ã¥ on console. My keymap works the way it is supposed to, I just can't display those letters.

If you can't see them, they are: &aelig; &oslash; &aring;

I would love to see a working /etc/rc.conf using Norwegian (or Swedish or Danish for that matter).


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you read: Handbook: Chapter 23 Localization - I18N/L10N Usage and Setup?

Also see Thread 18536


----------



## talin (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, I read that page.

It seems that all I needed was to uncomment the lines in ~/.login_conf and put
no_NO in it. No need to define fonts or screenmap in /etc/rc.conf.

Thank you!


----------

